# Truck accident that killed rafters in canyon sparks debate



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Funny. Good timing. Did anyone see the Saturn car perched above pineview yesterday? It was about two inches from plummeting into the runout to the disney slide. Rear right tire was well off the ground. They had to have shat themselves.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Something needs to be done about this. Seriously. This the main reason I wear a helmet while rafting. Safety first dude!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I was on the river the other day when a bus with 25 rafters fell into the river killing all 25 + the driver right behind me causing a tidal wave probably 25ft high which I surfed all the way to the TO. I was pissed cause I was in my creeker and wasn't in my playboat for some good surf action!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Funny. Good timing. Did anyone see the Saturn car perched above pineview yesterday? It was about two inches from plummeting into the runout to the disney slide. Rear right tire was well off the ground. They had to have shat themselves.


Ya that was crazy that driver definitely soiled himself, and maybe the person next to him..


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

The driver of the Saturn was a female by herself. I was gonna pull her out but she had a truck already on the way. 

The view from the run out was trippy.


----------



## extremekevin (Jul 20, 2008)

classic, bout fell over from laughing so much!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*title*

I saw that title an new right where it came from. I started to post it when I saw it on the onion.


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

That is great, guess better watch out in Glenwood Canyon this weekend!!!


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

Next, the politicians will enact a law that hikers on the Bright Angel trail must wear helmets from airborne glass Coke bottles hurled by vehicle passengers on the planned highway at the rim. Ah, wait....Coke doesn't come in glass containers anymore. Nevermind!!!


----------



## bedlamite (Jul 14, 2010)

Mexican Coke is still available in glass bottles, they're willing to use the bottles American's aren't.


----------



## handlebar (Jul 5, 2010)

it's the Bud long necks that hurt


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

LOL


----------



## cinder and smoke (Jun 21, 2010)

I heard that rafting through the canyons is becoming more and more dangerous because elephants have recently been comitting suicide by base jumping without parachutes..


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

now that was funny.


----------



## cinder and smoke (Jun 21, 2010)

i sense a hint of sarcasm.


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

Nope. Just enjoyed it.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not truck related ,but something in this thread reminded me of a story about monkeys rolling boulders on boaters climbing down rickety ladders into some gorge in Africa.Also of that massive landslide that narrowly missed some kayakers in ore/wash.[? ] a year or so ago.Watching out for falling objects may not be so crazy


----------



## cinder and smoke (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the monkeys were just trying to knock the "bananas" (yellow kayaks) into the eddies for later enjoyment. Who wouldnt want a 200 lb. banana?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

i remember that.....that was the poudre last year


----------

